# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Nuh Tufanı ve Sümerlerin Kökeni

## maturidi

Nuh Tufanı ve Sümerlerin Kökeni

Feyzullah Budak
Ahmet Yesevi üniversitesi Mütevelli Heyet üyesi

Yukarıdaki başlık, henüz matbaada baskı aşamasında olup, 2002 yılının son günlerine doğru okuyucuya ulaşacak olan bir kitabın adıdır. Onu, yazarı Prof. Dr. Mümin KüKSOYğun özel ricası üzerine (bazı konuları birlikte yeniden gözden geçirmek, özellikle dili ve doğru anlaşılırlığı konusunda kontrol etmek amacıyla) baskıdan önce okumak gibi bir şansım oldu. Bu şansın yarattığı faydayı değerli okuyucularımla da paylaşarak çoğaltmak için, daha piyasaya çıkmadan sizleri bu kitaptan ve yazarın çarpıcı iddialarından haberdar etmek istedim.

Prof. Dr. Mümin Köksoyğu dört yıldan beri tanıyorum. Bir Fen Bilimci olmasına rağmen Sosyal Bilimlerğe yakın ilgisi ve Sosyal Bilimcilerle sıcak ilişkisi hemen dikkatimi çekmişti. Sosyal Bilimlere Fen Bilimci gözüyle yaklaşıyor, olayları ve konuları o gözle eleştiriyor ve daha önce hiç düşünülmemiş bir sentezle olaylara yeni yorumlar getiriyordu. Tamamını büyük bir dikkatle ve zevkle okuduğum ğYerbilimlerinin Katkısıyla, NUH TUFANI VE SüMERLERİN KüKENİğ Sayın Köksoyğun işte bu anlayışla yazdığı bir kitap. Kitapta; felsefeyi, teolojiyi, mitolojiyi, arkeolojiyi, Sümerolojiyi ve tarihi ilgilendiren pek çok konular bir fen bilimci ve özellikle bir yerbilimci gözüyle derinlemesine inceleniyor. 

Geniş bir literatür desteğiyle çok yeni görüşler açık bir şekilde ortaya konuluyor. Herkesçe kabul görmüş ve klasikleşmiş görüşlerin yerine yepyeni farklı bir sentezin ortaya konuşu, pek çok kimse üzerinde adeta bir şok etkisi yapacak nitelikte. Ancak duyguları bir tarafa bırakıp yeni yorumları bilim objektifliğiyle incelemeğe kalktığınızda itiraz edilecek, eleştirilecek noktaları yakalamakta da güçlük çekmektesiniz. Mesela; Yahudi ve Hıristiyan inanç sistemlerinde binlerce yıldan beri tartışılmasına rağmen net bir çözüme bağlanamayan; ğbiri yaratılan ilk insan olan Adem, diğeri Sümerlerğin ilk Peygamberleri Adem olmak üzere iki Ademğin var oluşuğ ilk defa bu eserde dile getirilmektedir. Yine ilk defa bu eserde Hz. Nuhğun da Sümer halkına gönderilmiş bir Peygamber olduğu açıkça ifade ediliyor.

Diğer konuları bir kenara bırakırsak, bu çalışmada beni en fazla etkileyen ve ilgilendiren konu Prof. Köksoyğun Sümerlerğin ve ilk Türklerin kökenleri ile ilgili görüşleri oldu. Prof. Köksoy bu görüşlerini ortaya koyarken Jeolojiyi ve Paleocoğrafyağyı adeta bir teleskop gibi kullanmış. Bunu yapabilmek için 15-20 bin yıl önceki son buzul çağının sona ermesinden yola çıkarak günümüze doğru Orta - Asyağnın Paleocoğrafik evrimini özetlemiş. Bölgenin değişen şartlarına paralel olarak ortaya çıkan yaşam şartlarının bölge insanları üzerindeki olumlu ve olumsuz etkileri ve bunlara karşı bölge insanlarının muhtemel karşı davranışlarını adım adım senaryolaştırarak tarih öncesindeki M.ü. 4000-5000ğlere dayanan arkeolojik verilere bağlamış. M.ü. 3000-2500ğlü yıllara doğru yazının icat edilmesiyle arkeolojik verileri yazılı belgelerle destekleme imkanı doğmuştur. Bu sebeple daha sonraki tarihi dönemlerden günümüze kadar akıp gelen medeniyet tarihi daha kesin bilgiler ve belgelerle tarihçiler tarafından kaleme alınmıştır. 

Prof. Köksoy, yerli ve yabancı literatürde ve ansiklopedilerde parça parça yer alan bu verileri cesur bir şekilde analiz ederek ğSümer ve İndüs medeniyetlerini kuranların kardeş topluluklar olduklarınığ belirtmekte ve bu toplulukların atalarını Orta Asyağnın TURAN ovasında M.ü. 5000-4000 yıllarında yaşamış olan ğİlk Türklerğe (Proto Türkler) bağlamaktadır. 

Kendisinin geliştirdiği ve ğjeo-arkeolojik teleskopğ diye adlandırdığı yeni bir yöntemle de İlk Türkleri M.ü.15.000-6.000 yıllarında Orta Asyağda yaşamış olan ğilk Ural Altaylılarğa (Proto- Ural- Altaylılar) bağlamaktadır. Prof. Köksoy bu eserinde; Nuh Tufanığnın gerçek bir tarihi-jeolojik olay olduğunu, ancak kutsal kitapların yanlış yorum ve tercümeleri sebebiyle bu olayın efsaneleştirilerek gerçek dışına doğru itildiğini iddia ediyor. Nuh Tufanı ile ilgili olarak, gerçek olmasını mümkün görmediği bazı söylemleri ise şöyle tespit ediyor: 

ğ Nuh Tufanı M.ü. 2900ğlü yıllarda Aşağı Mezopotamyağda meydana gelmiş doğal ve yerel bir sel baskınıdır. Suların bütün dünyayı ve karaları kapsamış olması mümkün değildir, doğru değildir. 
ğ Geminin Ağrı Dağığnın veya Cudi Dağığnın tepesine konmuş olması mümkün değildir. Geminin ya Basra Körfezğinde bir kum tepeciğine takılıp kalmış veya ğDağlık Yöreğ (Cudi=Ararat) diye anılan Yukarı Mezopotamyağda, Dicle Nehri kenarında kıyıya bağlanmış olması daha çok muhtemeldir. 
ğ Geminin Ağrı Dağığnda aranması, Hıristiyanların, özellikle Ermenilerin dini, siyasi, etnik ve ideolojik propagandasının bir aracıdır. Ağrı Dağığnda bulunduğu iddia edilen gemiye benzer görüntüler bölgeye özgü jeomorfolojik yeryüzü şekilleridir 
ğ Gemiye her türden birer çift canlının alınmış olması; diğerlerinin Tufandan boğulup yok oluşları; daha sonraki bütün canlıların ve insanların gemidekilerden türemiş olması doğru değildir. üünkü, en azından Aşağı Mezopotamyağdan başka coğrafyalarda hayat kesintisiz devam etmekteydi.

Prof. Dr. Mümin Köksoyğ un eserinde jeoloji biliminin verileriyle desteklediği bu görüşleri elbette eleştirilmeye ve geliştirilmeye açıktır. Ancak ortaya konulan bu görüşlerin ve geliştirilen yöntemlerin özellikle Türk Tarihi ve Arkeolojisi araştırmacıları için yeni ufuklar açacağına inanıyor, değerli ilim adamımızı bu önemli çalışması sebebiyle yürekten kutluyorum. Kitabın nereden ve nasıl temin edileceğine gelince; Kitap, Yeni Avrasya Yayınlarığndan çıkıyor. Dağıtımını ise Yeni Avrasya Yayın Grubu yapıyor.

----------

